# Why do Jewish people mostly vote Democrat?



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.












Look at what the Left has done at college campuses:





Opinion | The B.D.S. Movement and Anti-Semitism on Campus






Yet 70% still vote blue. I will NEVER vote blue again until they change their antisemitic rhetoric. 

Thank you

I look forward to seeing the responses.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 21, 2018)

Because they're smart, that's why.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*It’s true; some of left wing groups hate each other.
The Democratic Party is a coalition of different kinds of voters.
Democrat Voters loath a wide range of people/things: rich people, capitalism, decency, patriotism, corporations, investors, Christians, Suburbanites, Midwesterners, Southerners, wasps, mainstream society, traditional families, traditional marriages, morality…..well you know all of those eeeeeviiiil backwards hicks who live in the fly-over country between LA and NYC. *


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Because they're smart, that's why.



Thank you. I am a Jew.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 21, 2018)

American Jews have more loyalty to liberalism than Israel.

That's because most are cultural jews, and not religious jews. Many are agnostic or even atheist. Their hero's are Marx and Lenin, not Abraham and Moses.   ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> American Jews have more loyalty to liberalism than Israel.
> 
> That's because they are cultural jews, and not religious jews. Most are agnostic or even atheist. Their hero's are Marx and Lenin, not Abraham and Moses.   ...



I am not really all that religous. But we all suffered some due to WWII...that should unite us I would think considering there are so few of us. But I think you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## dave p (Aug 21, 2018)

Its pretty much demographics. Jewish people primarily live in 4 areas of the U.S. Los Angeles, San Francisco, Miami and New York. Those areas are heavily Democratic. Their social circle makes them lean that direction. Areas that are less heavily democratic like Miami has seen jewish republican support go up to 25%.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

I was hoping after seeing the DNC basically spit in the face of Israel that many Jews would flip. I was incorrect. Very unfortunate. Well at least my dad and I flipped.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems you area an anti Semitic as well.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I was hoping after seeing the DNC basically spit in the face of Israel that many Jews would flip. I was incorrect. Very unfortunate. Well at least my dad and I flipped.



I don't give a shit about Israel, they now get what 4 billion of our taxes, they are stealing and killing the Palestinians.

I also don't care about jews except those who do white collar crimes (they should be in jail) and those who still do the "sucking circumcision" , I also don't care for the Hasidic in NY who think they are above the law and they are the welfare capital and baby boom capital of the US.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.
> ...



Jews are the only real Palestinians and Semites. I am not.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping after seeing the DNC basically spit in the face of Israel that many Jews would flip. I was incorrect. Very unfortunate. Well at least my dad and I flipped.
> ...



Thanks, Adolph.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



No problem.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You're not the demographic I was trying to capture here though. Have a pleasant day.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > American Jews have more loyalty to liberalism than Israel.
> ...


Liberals aren't Marxists.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 21, 2018)

Hitler decimated the orthodox religious jews, and the communist Russians sent them to siberia. So most of the jews who immigrated to America were basically secular jews with leftist leanings. Now their grandkids know very little about Judaism and its religious history. They might attend the synagogue during the high holy days out of cultural respect. But the rest of the year, they worship at the temple of progressive liberalism, and Israel is just some old people's country that has very little impact on their daily life here in the U.S.   ....


----------



## Penelope (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > American Jews have more loyalty to liberalism than Israel.
> ...



You are exactly right, everyone suffered in WWII and yet it seems it all about the holocaust which by the way Judea declared war on Germany in 1933.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Because they're smart, that's why.
> ...



We can tell.  Yet you are not religious, so you are a jew by culture or tradition.   Your ancestors, were never great and have no more right to Palestine than those who were there in 1850.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

OldLady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



The line is thin at best these days.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not all of us do.

But, the reasons many do are mostly historical. American Jews have been on the forefront of this nation's labor and civil rights struggles.

However, as the Democratic Party takes a more and more antisemitic stance towards Israel, you see fewer and fewer Jews voting the straight Democrat ticket.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 21, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Liberals aren't Marxists.


Most liberals are socialists, which is basically commie lite.  ...


----------



## Penelope (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I am a Democrat, but I'm not a jew. This brings me to What is a jew?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Jew by culture and tradition. I beg to differ. I am also a realist. Victors write history. Might makes right. This is not the thread for the Israel/Palestine discussion. This is dedicated to why Jews in America consistently vote Blue. I appreciate all the responses. Happy do debate the other issue in a separate thread. Fair?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I am trying to capture JEWISH people. I know you're a Dem. I can tell by your angry and insane posts. Capt. Snowflake.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

fncceo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.
> ...



I hope you are right. I am not overly religious but there are so few of us left. I feel as though I owe my ancestors who fought on the Eastern Front a debt to support our people as best I can these days. Probably somewhat insane on my part.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Fair, because as Sunni Man said, they are not orthodox jews, and well the rich ones vote for whoever is most pro Israel, like Sheldon Adelson.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Israel is the only country with liberal values in the Middle East. This whole Left/Right thing is all over the place. Jews need to be more like Ben Shapiro and less like Chuck Schumer.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jews value education; unlike cons who are visceral, i.e. relate to deep inward feelings rather than to the intellect.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Maybe because there is not one Jewish GOP senator. I thank God for the ACLU, pretty much Jewish.  I email a Russian Jew everyday, I'll ask her why she votes Democrat, with her its mostly about pollution policies of the Democrats.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Ben Shapiro , I don't like him, he is a wealthy brat.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I get it. But when your party bans the Mississippi flag and blatantly allows the Palestinian flag at an American convention I have an issue with that. I would frankly have the same issue if they allowed the Canadian or the Italian flag there. Our conventions should only have US flags there IMO. It really rubbed me the wrong way. But all of you have educated me on this issue. Thank you.

I too am a Russian Jew. Well I am American I guess. My ancestors are from Russia.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Opinions vary. He is smart. We can agree on that. Graduated UCLA at 20. Harvard Law at 23.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

OldLady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



the concept that liberals are MARXISTS ----is from the prevalent
islamo Nazi propaganda of the 20th century AND COUNTING


----------



## fncceo (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Eastern Front?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



easy-----not shit like you


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

fncceo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Yes, I am first generation American. My parents came from Russia. Grandparents fought the Nazis on the Eastern Front. Lost 95% of my ancestors there.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



you are very young


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> easy-----not shit like you


Irosie, please don't ruin the thread like you usually do with insults and name calling.

So far the discussion have been civil and informative.

Lets they to keep it that way.  ....


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 21, 2018)

Why do Jewish people mostly vote Democrat?

Because they are smart

Jews recognize oppression and bigotry when they see it. That is why they won’t vote Republican


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > easy-----not shit like you
> ...



Am I the first person to use the word  "SHIT"  on this thread---
dirty lying muzzie?


----------



## fncceo (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



The Eastern Front is how Germans referred to their invasion of Russia.

The Russians didn't call that the Eastern Front.  Germany is West of Russia.

The Russians refer to their struggle with the Nazis as The Great Patriotic War.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Am I the first person to use the word  "SHIT"  on this thread---
> dirty lying muzzie?


Irosie has arrived....the thread will quickly take a negative nosedive.  ..


----------



## fncceo (Aug 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Why do Jewish people mostly vote Democrat?
> 
> Because they are smart
> 
> Jews recognize oppression and bigotry when they see it. That is why they won’t vote Republican



Jews aren't a monolithic voting block as you imagine them to be.   We're a well informed and free thinking group who will vote in our best interests. 

If the Democrats continue to embrace an intractable position on Israel,  they will continue to lose Jewish voters


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Why do Jewish people mostly vote Democrat?
> 
> Because they are smart
> 
> Jews recognize oppression and bigotry when they see it. That is why they won’t vote Republican



Thank you for the nonsensical answer. I am a Jew and 100% disagree with everything you just said. Keep it civil please.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



How dare you label me? I am 60. Well I identify as 60. If people can pick their gender why not their age? LOL

All jokes aside. I am really thanful for the responses in this thread. All the intelligent ones anyway.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

fncceo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Oh...well I just wanted to differentiate. To me the European allies and the US fought them on the western front and Russia on the eastern front...hence the two front war that Hitler started. My error, sir.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



oh    yes-----of course----the  INTELLIGENT RESPONSES WHICH ARE MINE------I am OLDER than are you----boychik


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



what about the African front?-----yesterday a TUNISIAN----
was in my house with an account of his experience----
he CLAIMS to be 80.   Tunisia was kinda run by Italy


----------



## OldLady (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Policies that spread a reasonable amount of the "wealth" to help the less fortunate is NOT Marxism.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

OldLady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Depends upon WHOM YOU ASK


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

OldLady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



It is not Bill Gates fault that there are poor people. He did not garner his wealth by stealing from them. They should not steal from him.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Now that is a jew for you.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



No one is stealing from him.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Did you just ask what a Jew is? Google is your friend.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Not yet. If Bernie Sanders has anything to say about it....well then. But I digress not what this thread is about. It is dedicated to Jewish people voting blue.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 21, 2018)

fncceo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why do Jewish people mostly vote Democrat?
> ...


Doesn’t seem they are losing Jewish voters


----------



## OldLady (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Bernie Sanders is terrifying.  All that bitching about there being rich people.  As much as I liked him as a person, I would NEVER have voted for him.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The last election saw a 7% drop in Jews voting Democratic from the 2008 Obama high of 78%.

But, the only indication of how Jews vote is exit polling which, as we've seen in the past, is skewed to urban voters who tend to be Democrats. 

Based on conversations around the shul, I'm seeing more and more Jews openly concerned with where the Democrats are heading regarding Israel and the Jews.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

OldLady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Is it because he is Jewish? LOL. I kid. You are out of touch with your party. Bernie and AOC are the new faces. Same for Liz Warren. JFK is not walking through that door.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

fncceo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



I am seeing the same thing. But it is anecdotal data only. Will you post a link for the 7% drop please?


----------



## OldLady (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I completely forgot he was Jewish!   LOL
Liz Warren has a mean right hook, but she can be a bit histrionic.  That's Massachusetts for ya.
Just so you know, I'm not a Democrat.  I've always been an Independent, and I'm serious that I vote for who I like and it's not about party ever.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


If you ask me, these two parties are begging for a sensible third party candidate to run.  If that is financially possible.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

Why do Jewish people mostly vote Democrat?

The Democratic Party has been identified with, and cultivated, minorities, immigrants and labor since it absorbed the Populist Party and movement at the turn of the 19th/20th century while its counterpart the Republican Party was gravitating to the wealthy, the railroads and corporations.  That's where they all enter the constituency picture. 

That was a time of growing xenophobia and nationalism with the rise of the American Security League, the American Protective Association, the Anti-Saloon League and eventually the Klan, organized by remnants of a lynch mob that had murdered a Jewish factory manager named Leo Frank.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 21, 2018)

Jews aren't very logical from my experiences.

Keep in mind that the Jewish IQ advantage is only in verbal skills, in spatial ability they are actually behind White Goys.

I have many suspicions of mine on why Jews are illogical, which includes why they tend to be so Left Wing, vote so Democratic, and many even support bringing in Muslim refugees. Many Jews can't even figure out who did the Holocaust,With dumb Jews frequently blaming Poland for the Holocaust.

My other suspicions are how dumb many users of Jewish heritages are on this forum like Jillian,  Mindful, the Derp, Fncceo, Irosie, IloveIsrael, or Roudy, among many one trick parrots on this forum of a Jewish origins.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

OldLady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



It could be financially possible but the entrenched Duopoly and its tool the Electoral College will never allow it to happen.  Perot tried it, as did Nader and Anderson --- even those with constituencies like Thurmond and Wallace tried to throw their elections to the House, but got nowhere.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Jews aren't very logical from my experiences.
> 
> Keep in mind that the Jewish IQ advantage is only in verbal skills, in spatial ability they are actually behind White Goys.
> 
> ...



It's gotta be the pinnacle of irony to purport to post on "logic" by immediately in the first sentence farting a Broad Generalization Fallacy ---  before "logic" is even _cited_.

You're dismissed.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Why do Jewish people mostly vote Democrat?
> 
> Because they are smart
> 
> Jews recognize oppression and bigotry when they see it. That is why they won’t vote Republican


They know not to trust con-servatives.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Jews aren't very logical from my experiences.
> ...



Generalizations lead to logic, how else do we generalize that playing with Bears is generally harmful, or risky behavior, or that playing with hard drugs is generally harmful, or risky behavior, or that don't play with pricker bushes if you don't want to get a pricker in you.
(All generalizations)

You Western European, along with Jews are 2 groups I'd say who are very desperate, and rather dumb.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Generalizations are aligned with pattern recognition, and perceptive ability.

In my experiences those who are incapable of such are dirty, dumb Left-Wingers typically  (Democrat) Jews, and Western Europeans.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Jews aren't very logical from my experiences.
> 
> Keep in mind that the Jewish IQ advantage is only in verbal skills, in spatial ability they are actually behind White Goys.
> 
> ...


My suspicions tend to fall on posters who maintain a list of who's Jewish on this board.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 21, 2018)

I voted for George Bush Sr and also McCain, I tended to go for honorable people, then I voted for Obama. I also voted for Gore, Kerry and Hillary in 2016. I guess you can say I use to be an Independent, and now I will never vote Republican again. NEVER.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



 

Hard to believe.  He's like a wind-up doll.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only disgrace is the thread premise, which fails as a hasty generalization fallacy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So, why is it wrong to generalize that Reform Jews / Secular Jews are overwhelmingly Democrat supporters, and voters?

It's a fact, probably nearly 9 out of 10 Reform Jews  / Secular Jews are Democrats, because the nearly 8 out of 10 figure comes from Orthodox Jews who vote more often Republican.

Saying that generalizations are ignorant, is about as ignorant as I've ever seen.

Having grown up with field guides, yes certain species have certain characteristics, even if there's outliers.

Saying generalizations are ignorant, is simply a form of suppressing reality, and free speech, it's become more of a "Social Clique" nonsense.

Oh, I look good because other people say generalizations are ignorant.

Typical Individualist drivel.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

OldLady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I am an Independent as well. But cannot vote Blue after the DNC. It is either Red or 3rd party for me now. Thank you for your response.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.
> ...



I posted facts, sir. We have had a nice discussion. You are welcome to join.


----------



## Tilly (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


BUT he’s WEALTHY,!!! 
In my experience, Jews seem to be very successful - antisemites like Penelope seem to have a visceral hatred and envy of this fact, as well as their perception of them as being financially well off. As just illustrated by Penelope.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 21, 2018)

Tilly said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



So, if Jews are so successful, why do they vote Democrat?
Obviously they'd benefit from Republican tax-cuts, Republican support for Israel, and Republican's cutting down on Islamic refugees.

It proves that Jews aren't very logical on average, to say the very least.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Great my stalker is back. Please make your posts sensical and readable. You're all over the place. Form a coherent sentence.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



All over the place?

Yes, maybe for a one track-minded Jew.

That's probably why Jews are successful, but go off the deep end voting Democrat, and are so dumb on World issues, because most of them have one-track minds.


----------



## Tilly (Aug 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


IMHO, in the past the Democrats, like Labour in the U.K. have been careful to _appear_ neutral about Israel and Palestine, and to keep the issue off the public agenda as much as possible.
This has now changed in both countries, IMO, more so in the UK at the moment, but it is happening, and both parties will lose Jewish votes as a result.
In the UK, the Labour Party doesn’t seem to care as the Jewish vote is small compared to the muslim vote,   Their anti Israel / pro pal stance therefore rewards Labours antisemitism. Whether this will also be the case for the Democrat party IDK.

*Are Democrats abandoning Israel for Palestinians? Depends who you ask*
*Analysts split on new Pew poll, with some saying it's an expression of US partisan tensions, and others criticizing wording of the question*

*Are Democrats abandoning Israel for Palestinians? Depends who you ask*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Off topic again. Should I have you banned yet again? Stick to the topic and form coherent sentences. This is not a thread to thrash Jews. Plus you're  a coward. To my face you'd say none of these things. FIRST WARNING. Stick to the topic.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet another thread illustrating how stupid most conservatives are. 

Appropriate, warranted, legitimate criticism of unlawful Israeli policies is not "anti-Semitism."


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

Most post-Enlightenment Jews want to be the essense of the nation in which they live; they are not interested in their overall Torah legacy.
The biggest motivator for the Jewish soul is charity; even when it’s masochistically unbridled.
Republicans are historically viewed as selfish and that does not jive well with Jews.
This is not my opinion as Moshe gives this speech twice to the Jews before he dies.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well this is a nice twist on the usual 'why do blacks vote Democratic"

Why do you think that you are smarter than Jewish voters?

See, I presume that everyone- yourself included- votes the way they vote because they believe they are voting for who is best for themselves and whatever society they identify with.

But there are those- like yourself- that think that blacks and Jews just aren't as smart as you are- and just don't have your insight to come to judgement themselves.

And it is people like yourself- in my opinion- which leads to most minorities in America rejecting the Republican Party and joining the Democratic Party.


People like yourself who think that minorities are just too stupid to know what they should be doing.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

The Nazi NotSober aka Shit4Brains is back *already*?


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Because they're smart, that's why.
> ...



Maybe you are- maybe you aren't. 

If you are a Jew- why are you asking us- the goyim- what your fellow religionists are thinking? Why aren't you asking the people at your synogogue? Your family?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.
> ...


Az is a Jew; try reading his posts.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Most Orthodox Jews vote Republican.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Sobie, dear,   who told you that orthodox jews vote
republican------your catechism whore or your Imam?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



since when?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Since Trump announced his nomination and the Dems went Gender Bender insane.
You should start reading real Jewish papers and hang out with kosher and shomer Shabbos Jews.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



oh  SINCE THEN    -----I thought you meant---since the
TRIANGLE FIRE


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The Dems have gone explicitly bat shit crazy on every issue.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



so true-----but it is a somewhat RECENT phenomenon


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I'm betting it's the same 'source' that proclaimed three million Amish were mobilizing to vote for Rump.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


True...but the Dems don’t care anymore.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



this, too,   will pass


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I agree...as soon as the neo-Cons hold Trump back.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



LOL- why are you saying that Jews don't care anymore?

Since by a large margin Jews are Democrats?


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



71% of Jewish voters in the 2016 election voted Clinton. 
Only 24% voted Trump.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



My catechism nuns were not whores, no way , they were  are married to Jesus (a jew). Talk about intermarriage, but when reading the OT many of Jacobs sons married Canaanite and well Ezra tells us the same, so no one is a pure bred jew.   I don't think you are Jews , as Silverman says, only Jews who practice Judaism are jews.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


I love polls; now check the actual electoral votes.
Jews were scared that if they said they voted for Trump and Hillary won, tons of benefits to Jewish neighborhoods would be slashed.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 21, 2018)

Penelope said:


> they were are married to Jesus



Quite the bigamist,  your messiah.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> tons of benefits to Jewish neighborhoods would be slashed.



What benefits would those be and why am I missing out on them?


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jews have flipped God the bird since they were created. It's kind of what they do.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.
> ...




I am Jewish? LOL


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Which is insane to me.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The most assimilated Jews, thanks to Hamas, are rabidly pro-Israel.
Yes, I know, there are protests where 15 anti-Israel Jews show up.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > tons of benefits to Jewish neighborhoods would be slashed.
> ...


Milk and cheese programs.
Jews married by ketuvah and not civily to stay on their parents health insurance.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

I like Swiss Cheese.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Cool.  I really need to move back to the shtetl.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Every Jew an iPhone.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Just when I moved to Samsung.  Damn!


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I know what the actual electoral votes were- do you think that there are 'jewish electoral votes'?

So  now you say that Jews just vote for 'free stuff'? Or that you think that Jews are cowardly?

Please tell us more- this is really fascinating.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Most Jewish Americans are pro-Israel. And pro Democratic Party. 

And?


----------



## fncceo (Aug 21, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



He's pulling your leg.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Oh because those milk and cheese programs.....they are clearly just for Jews- and Republicans of course don't support them......

LOL.

This keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 21, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



It is hard to tell with some of these idiots. When the line between parody and trolling is so very thin.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Every group is cowardly.
Jews said “Fuck you!” to the bitch that kissed Queen Nor and was pro-Intifada in 1998-1999.
You think Jews forgot what that pos Hillary did?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



What did she do?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I’m not kidding; I’m in the shomer Shabbos tribe.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


When Arabs were blowing up Jews on buses, Hillary was against Israel having checkpoints.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



She is the worst. Honestly. No wonder the Hamas flag flew freely at the DNC. She probably quilted it.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



your catechism whores TAUGHT YOU THE SHIT
YOU SPEW.    Of course jesus was a jew and has
nothing to do with catechism whores.    Who mentioned 
what you call  "intermarriage" and who cares?.   It is not up to you or your catechism whores to DETERMINE who is a jew------jews do that.    I do not know your  
Silverman and do not care to know it.   Jews are people who either were born to a jewish mother or converted to
Judaism-------according to jews who have no interest in what the student of catechism whores has been told.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Holy drunk post, Batman.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



that 24% went Repub  is a   THING


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



it was not a  "QUEEN"    helcat kissed the bitch whore---
Mrs arafart


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Jews are democrats because of the Triangle fire


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


The owners were acquitted.


----------



## Votto (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > American Jews have more loyalty to liberalism than Israel.
> ...



Indeed.

The Old Testament is the only place you need to look.  Read 1 Samuel 8 and see that the people demanded a king.

God took this as a rejection of him, which it was.  He warned them about the abuses they would incur with a human king, but they would not listen, so he gave them Saul.

From that point onward, the Jewish nation circled the drain until they were carried off abroad into the ovens of Auschwitz.

Today, they are still clamoring for their king Saul.

In fact, Hitler was a socialist so I wonder how many Jews supported him.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



so?     did not matter------besides ----the fact is that they were kinda guilty


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 21, 2018)

Votto said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Quite a few.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

Votto said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Having a king is a Torah Commandment.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



who told you that-------the Nazi pig that someone claimed to be your  "uncle"?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



no,   it is not--------as hashev-----<<<  NAH!!!   ask me---
remember what   SAMUEL SAID?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


FDR saved a lot of starving people.
I know dozens of current hard core Republicans from that era who love FDR.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


One of the three things incumbent on conquering Israel is appointing a king.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



FDR did a very good job------mostly because he listened to his wife------and not his mother


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



nope


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



oh----maybe you are thinking of the    ISAIAH MODEL----   a figure head king------some guy to ride around on a
horse looking KINGLY


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Redirect Notice
Hate to use a Christian site but I’m in transit.
More than one leader is never a good idea for Jews.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 21, 2018)

Wow.  Another post to slam Jews. There is nothing to specifically link Jews to dems. And of course all the white trash can’t wait to come out and slam those types of Jews that they don’t understand. Thing is that most of the so called master race have never met anyone that was Jewish. Thing is that  Jesus is a Jew. He is also black, as the Bible describes him as having skin of bronze. Blame the government for whatever issues you have. Jews have had no say in what has happened to them. And they have been the scapegoats and victims of everything. Throughout all the adversity, they have maintained as a strong culture, dedicated to their families. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



NO. Just no.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Wow.  Another post to slam Jews. There is nothing to specifically link Jews to dems. And of course all the white trash can’t wait to come out and slam those types of Jews that they don’t understand. Thing is that most of the so called master race have never met anyone that was Jewish. Thing is that  Jesus is a Jew. He is also black, as the Bible describes him as having skin of bronze. Blame the government for whatever issues you have. Jews have had no say in what has happened to them. And they have been the scapegoats and victims of everything. Throughout all the adversity, they have maintained as a strong culture, dedicated to their families.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am Jewish?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


They were guilty of wanting a king simply because all the other nations had kings.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

I will say this. WE need to stop voting BLUE.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I will say this. WE need to stop voting BLUE.


We need to vote sane regardless of party.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 21, 2018)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> And of course all the white trash can’t wait to come out and slam those types of Jews that they don’t understand.



The only thing worse than white trash who don't understand Jews is white trash who _think _they understand Jews.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > I will say this. WE need to stop voting BLUE.
> ...



As seen in my original post. Cannot forgive them for that flag at the DNC. Sorry.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Hasidim village of Kiryas Joel voted for Trump, as did the Hasidic parts of Williamsburg, Boro Park, and Crown Heights.

Kiryas Joel blocs played small role in election (updated)

 In the presidential race, there were 1,592 votes for Trump, 1,291 votes for Clinton,

In Orthodox Brooklyn, Trump Dominated

The Hasidic portions of Williamsburg, Boro Park, and Crown Heights voted for Trump. So did the Orthodox neighborhoods of Midwood and Mill Basin, and Russian Jewish Brighton Beach. Those same neighborhoods also favored Romney in 2008.

Read more: In Orthodox Brooklyn, Trump Dominated


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  Another post to slam Jews. There is nothing to specifically link Jews to dems. And of course all the white trash can’t wait to come out and slam those types of Jews that they don’t understand. Thing is that most of the so called master race have never met anyone that was Jewish. Thing is that  Jesus is a Jew. He is also black, as the Bible describes him as having skin of bronze. Blame the government for whatever issues you have. Jews have had no say in what has happened to them. And they have been the scapegoats and victims of everything. Throughout all the adversity, they have maintained as a strong culture, dedicated to their families.
> ...



Not directed to you. Just some of the ignorant responses received from lower IQ people responding. The Jews have always been on the top of the hit list for the Klan, above other cultures. That’s not going to change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fncceo (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I will say this. WE need to stop voting BLUE.



Dogmatic devotion to either party is a mistake.  Not just for Jews, but for anyone.

We have a long, historic attraction to the Democratic Party that makes some Jews turn a blind eye to her increasing hostility to Jews.

But, it would be a mistake to be just as slavishly devoted to any other party.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Three primary reasons:

1. Jews who survived WW2 mostly came from socialist nations. So they have bought into socialism being a utopia once they figure out how to do it right. It’s why Kabutz are so popular in Israel. 

2. Combined with the above, Jews in America think they’re voting for FDR. I have no understanding why that’s an attraction particularly when he sent Jews fleeing Germany back to Germany. 

3. “Jew” is also a race. You can be an atheist Jew. So this fits into the anti-God platform of the Dem party. 

But that’s the answer. No good reasons but it is what it is.


----------



## Tax Man (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reich wants them gone and that is just how the fascist repukes are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



It's disgraceful that you feel the need to run to the mods for banning's, and yet have the nerve to call anyone else a coward.

Yet, you wonder why so many people hate Jews?

With that said,  my comment did say speak about Jews being one track-minded, and voting Democrat because of it.

It's actually more on topic, than some of your comments on the Israel, Palestine forum where you, and your Jew crew keep mouthing off about Polish people.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> It’s why Kabutz are so popular in Israel.



Kibbutzim _were _popular in Israel ... many have become privatized.  The hippies have gone corporate, Like Ben and Jerry.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



that's the law --IF there is a king------it does not make
a  "king"  a requirement


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



sobie, darling-------Da chassids are a very tiny minority of 
people


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



It's pretty well known that Orthodox Jews vote more Republican than reform / secular Jews by a long shot.

I'm not sure why Irosie doesn't know that, but I wouldn't expect Irosie to know much.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



sobie darling---------ORTHODOX   does not  = 
Chassid.      Most  orthodox are   NOT CHASSID


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Most US Jews oppose Trump but the Orthodox stick with him - Religion News Service


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

fncceo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > I will say this. WE need to stop voting BLUE.
> ...



I'll sit home rather than vote blue until they denounce the Hamas flag at the DNC. Stubborn I am.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 21, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s why Kabutz are so popular in Israel.
> ...


They still are popular. 
Plus they had that period in the 60’s and 70’s were the community raised kids and not the parents. Lot of screwed up adults because of it.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

54 %  is like   HALF-------not  "MOST"


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I only gave you like 100 warnings? LOL. Do you disagree?

People hated Jews for 5k years. I no longer wonder. I accept it. We are stupid to vote for those who would fly a flag of those who want us eradicated at their convention.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




"sit home..."  ??       nah-----MOURN NOT-----go out and have fun


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Oboy!  The old "Everybody Knows" because "I Said So" combo-fallacy.  Haven't seen that around for a good fourteen minutes.  Takes me back.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I didn't ask for a Googly Image; I asked for a *link*.  As in a "legitimate source".

You said "Hamas flag".  Where is it?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> 54 %  is like   HALF-------not  "MOST"



The link says most, those aren't my words.

But, it does correct your words that Orthodox Jews aren't voting Republican dominantly.

It is well known that Orthodox Jews have been voting more Republican than other Jews, where have you been?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Hamas runs Gaza. Jews are the real Palestinians. Don't be coy.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > 54 %  is like   HALF-------not  "MOST"
> ...



yes   "more republican than most other jews------but not
MAJORITY REPUB.  in general.     Not voting for HELLCAT  was a separate issue.    I am not orthodox----but I did not vote for HELLCAT-------FIRST TIME IN MY LIFE I VOTED REPUB.       Lots of jews did not want Hellcat


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Your comment sounds about as off topic as mine did, when are you going to give yourself a warning to be banned?

As for Democrats flying the Palestinian flag, why don't Palestinians have the same rights as J00?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I actually already posted the link on the Orthodox Jew vote for Trump, maybe you didn't get the memo?

Most US Jews oppose Trump but the Orthodox stick with him - Religion News Service


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



POGO-stick-------at the DNC convention ----some group flew the  Hamas flag--------REALLY


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I am the OP. I know my topic. I am outraged that my fellow Jews would vote Dem after what happened at the DNC. No foreign flag should fly at a US presidential convention. Don't hijack the thread. We can debate the Pal/Jew conflict if you like in a different thread.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Joos didn't fly the Israeli flag at the  USA  DEMOCRAT 
CONVENTION


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Then how's come nobody can document it?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Why don't you troll some other thread. I really don't want you hijacking this one. I ask nicely. Please cease posting here.

Thank you


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Don't hijack the thread. Stop playing your stupid games. You know what I mean. Enough.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



So you have no link.

Yanno what, I was curious and looked for myself.  I couldn't find one either.


----------



## rylah (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Haleluka ahi!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I already shared the picture. You need to Google who Hamas is.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



https://www.snopes.com/news/2017/01/25/womens-march-organizer-linda-sarsour/

Here is your F*CKING Link. It was she and her cronies that flew the flag. It is her pic in the OP. Stop trying to Hijack this thread.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Actually no I don't.

As far as 'sharing pictures' ....








​Now that's why I demand legitimate links.

Which it would appear you don't have.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Jews vote Democrat, because they're intellectually inferior.

How about that, if Jews don't get the picture by now, they're obviously not very bright.

How is that for being on topic?


----------



## fncceo (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Dead Kennedys?


----------



## rylah (Aug 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Ask Your husband about the previous Parsha,
we have just read about it last Shabat.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You think that pic is made up? Are you insane?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I have asked you to stop trolling my threads. Nicely. Your opinion is noted. thank you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

I shared the link. I'll do it again

https://www.snopes.com/news/2017/01/25/womens-march-organizer-linda-sarsour/
Palestinian flag waved at Democratic National Convention'
Stark Waving Mad: The Palestinian Flag Has No Place at the DNC


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I can't think of any other reason for Jews voting so far Democrat, can you?

I don't know why you ask for questions, and then get all OCD control freak nitpicking in response when you get a response.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Your link here says absolutely nothing about any "flag".  It makes reference to a rally, from January 2017, involving somebody from Brooklyn who is alleged to have Hamas ties and denies it, amounting to a "they said-she said".  But that's got nothing to do with political conventions --- which also gets no mention in your link.

That's about as close as Geaux4it 's fake thread picturing some wet Wisconsin trolley tracks on a December day and claiming it was the "Democratic convention in New York" five months earlier.

It would appear then that you're a fabricator.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I appreciate your response. Now kindly go away. Thank you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I posted a pic below the flag pic in the OP. It is of Linda Sarsour. Put two and two together. Use a calculator if you must.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I shared the link. I'll do it again
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/news/2017/01/25/womens-march-organizer-linda-sarsour/
> Palestinian flag waved at Democratic National Convention'
> Stark Waving Mad: The Palestinian Flag Has No Place at the DNC



Two more links that produce nothing about a "Hamas flag".  Zero.

However one does render us an amusing line, which is about as non-a-sequitur as can be:

"Sanders had been associated with some anti-Israel sentiments, in spite of his being Jewish".


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > I shared the link. I'll do it again
> ...



Sanders is as Jewish as you. Go away troll. I cannot intelligently converse with someone who cannot do simple math.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Actually I'm Irish.  But the above statement would make as much sense as some wag observing that I had been associated with some anti-IRA statements "in spite of my being Irish".

That's probably sailing over your head.  Isn't it.

Instructive that you need those who call you on your own bullshit to "go away".  When your points can't stand the sunlight ----- they're not points.  They never were.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I have provided enough proof for this to go 20 pages. Your blind faith in your party is fine but don't play coy with me. Fact is Linda Sarsour, a Hamas supporter and her cronies flew the Hamas flag at the DNC and brought their anti Jew rhetoric into the election. Sober up and begin posting again. Stop wasting my time with your drivel. Your next intelligent post will be your first.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I don't have a "party".  Don't believe in 'em.  What I do believe in is the Truth.  And you have yet to open a jar of it on your claim about a "Hamas flag".  If that's inconvenient --- tough shit.  Make better points.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Don't split hairs. You know Hamas runs Gaza. And you may not believe in parties but I can prove to you that they exist. You mean you don't believe in loyalty to a party. Be clear. Stop posting while drinking.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Actually you didn't say it was a "Gaza flag" either, nor do any of your links.

And I don't believe in drinking either.  What I do believe is that when some wag makes an assertion he or she has to be expected to back it up.  Your mileage of course may vary.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I have explained that to me Hamas and "Palestine" are the same. Since the people in Gaza elected them. This is tiresome. I am a Jew, you are not. To me flying that flag at the DNC meant support for Hamas. It is your prerogative to disagree. I am here to discuss this with other Jews. Thank you.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



And you appear to be incapable of doing so honestly.

You're welcome.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I have been 100% honest. You not so much. With your little mockery in your sig. Still cannot add two plus two, eh? Troll elsewhere.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Pogo is what we call in Hebrew tee-pash.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Hey, just show us this "Hamas flag" as you claimed, and all of this goes away.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



LOL. You're a troll. Google is your friend.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Several Jewish papers reported it.
Liberal rags are too afraid.
You know people also took a crap there and no one reported it.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



AH.  So "something happened but no one reported it therefore I get off the hook".

I must remember that one.

I bet you could sell a story of "thousands and thousands dancing on rooftops, I saw it on TV" with that one, amirite?

Soooooooooooo apparently "Jewish papers" don't have links either?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


It was reported; just not by the Arab ass kissing media.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I wonder how many Americans being murdered by trespassers are not reported.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Pogo could not figure out how to use a computer. When it said press any key to begin he took it literally and could not find the "any key" button. He then complained that the instructions were not clear.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Hey, I simply called for you to show your "Hamas flag" evidence.  You can't do it.  Were the instructions "not clear"?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



See the any key analogy.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



See "burden of proof".


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



When you find the “any key” button let me know.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



When you're ready to man up and admit you made shit up, let the whole world know.


----------



## Votto (Aug 21, 2018)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



And who started the Klan?

Oh, that's right, the Dims


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

Votto said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



What "Clan" would that be?  

Clans were generally started by Scots.


----------



## Votto (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



The KKK.

Incidentally, here is a Jew, Mark Levin, who gets it and knows how the Left views Jews in general.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

Votto said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Ah, that one.  Didn't realize your spelling was that bad.

That was started (originally) by six ex-CSA soldiers who were bored over a Christmas holiday.  None of them had any known political affiliations nor did they start it for any such purpose, nor did political parties exist in that time and place anyway.  That one fizzled out in a few years and was lost to the anals of history along with more than two dozen similar post-war groups, until "Birth of a Nation" came out in 1915 and an ex-Methodist minister decided he could make money by making the Klan pictured in the film into a real thing that people could join ---- and of course pay him membership fees.  He too had no known political affiliations.  That Klan went way bigger and more widespread and is the one we have all the pictures of.

That's who started the Klan(s).  Want details, I got 'em.  Names, dates, places in full.  But I've done this a hundred times on this board, it's not like you couldn't look it up if the facts were what you were after.

And I already alluded to this in my first post in this thread but that 1915 Klan was started by remnants of a lynch mob who had murdered a Jewish factory manager in Georgia named Leo Frank.  Jews were one of its prime targets.  Along with blacks, immigrants and labor unions, all of which were and are Democratic Party constituents.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Where is the “any key” button? Still searching. Get lost Troll.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Man up? STFU little man. Only person that doesn’t agree with me is your dumbass who cannot find the any key button. You are one of those that thinks you are sane and the world is insane? LOL.

Why don’t you man up and admit you had no idea Hamas ran Gaza and speaks for Islamists in that region. You’re welcome for the lesson.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Agreed. And a dem president was the first to screen it in the White House.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Votto said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Ask Pogo if he found the “any key” button yet. LMAO


----------



## Votto (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The DIms have a rich tradition in the Klan.

Just Like the Good Ol' Days... Democrats Dress as KKK to Protest Donald Trump (VIDEO)


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Off topic but Pogo still cannot find the “any key” button. He knows he has to press any key to begin. So sad.


----------



## Votto (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You know, I sure feel sorry for Dims.  Their party was founded by Andrew Jackson, a man who initiated a genocide against American Indians, and then just a few years later, they fight to keep slavery of Blacks legal.  Today, their modern day heroes are Presidents like FDR, who locked up innocent Japanese Americans because of their race, and denied many Jews entrance into the US during the Holocaust years.

Today, they convince blacks that they care about them as inner cities become killing fields for those same Blacks.

Disgusting.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

Votto said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Well ---- no.  Both the original Klan and the Simmons one went out of their way to distance themselves from political involvement, although in practice they did get busy in the 1920s when they worked with, and even supplied candidates for, local and state offices from coast to coast, as Republicans.  You may want to peruse this post from only just earlier today for some details on that as far as names and places.

And feel free to essplain to the class why "the DIms" would be electing Republicans and opposing Democrats.  Oughta be amusing.  Not to mention persecuting their own constituencies.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

Votto said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Wrong again.  Not sure where you avoided going to school but the Democratic Party was organized by Martin van Buren and started operating as such in 1834.  Jackson ran for POTUS three times and never had a political party behind him.  As Casey Stengel would say, "you could look it up".

Not sure what "they fought to keep slavery of black legal" might be destined to represent but why don't you translate that to English.

I guess we're abandoning the whole "Klan" canard as unwinnable at this point too.  That's understandable.

(/offtopic)


----------



## Votto (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Right, the GOP wanted to free the slaves so they could lynch them later.

Well played.


----------



## Votto (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I did.

Andrew Jackson and the Democratic Party, 1825 to 1828

Most astute politicians could feel which way the wind was blowing. Van Buren added his New York machine to the Jackson fold. Most Crawford men switched to Jackson. The new party was largely managed from Washington, D.C. by John Henry Eaton, Calhoun, Van Buren, Houston, and others, who formed a central committee for correspondence. Eaton provided money to establish the _United States Telegraph_ as a national organ with Duff Green as editor. Local papers modeled themselves on the _Telegraph_. Jackson himself kept up a voluminous correspondence, but avoided public appearances. In the elections of 1826 many Adams and Clay men lost their seats in Congress, and many local politicians hitched themselves to the Jackson bandwagon.

Van Buren seemed to like the genocide


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

Votto said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



You may have a point but you'd have to document that too.

Lynchings weren't political.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Where is the any key button Pogo? Lmao.


----------



## Votto (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



I love the smell of a Dim poster torn to shreds here at USMBC in the morning.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

Votto said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Your blog is simply wrong.  There was no "Democratic Party" until 1834.  Its first POTUS candidate was van Buren himself.  Who, it might interest you to know, was an abolitionist.

Jackson had a gaggle of supporters but they weren't an organized political party --- they were simply "Jacksonians".  His opposition had a gaggle too but they also weren't an organized party --- they were simply the "anti-Jacksonians".  Eventually the former evolved into "Democrats" and the latter evovled into "Whigs", the same year (1834).  But when Jackson was running they didn't exist as such.

(/entirely offtopic)


----------



## otto105 (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Because the Democratic Party best represents their issues and concerns.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

otto105 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.
> ...



Their concern is not Israel? The only Jewish state?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Pogo STFU. You didn’t even know Hamas ran Gaza. Find the any key button.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




It may be one of their concerns, but certainly not the only one.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

otto105 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



Apparently Azzglug the Defibrillator wants Theocracy.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2018)

Votto said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Yes, in the conservative confederate south. They now vote Republican.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most Jews support the Democrat party because most Jews are smart enough to not support the Republican party of hate.

And what's wrong supporting human rights for Palestinians at the DNC? The Democrat party is truly the big tent party.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.
> ...



#1) no foreign flags should fly at our presidential conventions when we ban the Mississippi flag

#2) F U and your anti Jew views. Hamas and their followers can kiss my Jewish ass. So can you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



So angry? How is that any key button? Found it yet?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 21, 2018)

otto105 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



Is it a concern? Do tell.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


LOLOL

What a moron you are. Many Americans come from all over the globe. Only a conservative would shit on them.

And my views are hardly anti-Jewish. Many, many Jews believe in a two-state solution.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 22, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Not all of us do.
> 
> But, the reasons many do are mostly historical. American Jews have been on the forefront of this nation's labor and civil rights struggles.
> 
> However, as the Democratic Party takes a more and more antisemitic stance towards Israel, you see fewer and fewer Jews voting the straight Democrat ticket.




Old habits die hard, don't they?

I tend to see it in terms of the boiling lobster analogy. As the democratic party has shifted away from liberalism and towards racist identity politics, the shift has been gradual enough so that there was no one big jolt to really drive home the fact that it is now the left that is highly antisemitic rather than the right.  I read Jewish voices on antisemitism all the time that STILL look only to the old fashioned neo Nazi type antisemitism while ignoring the leftist Islamist inspired variety.

 Heck, in Britain it has become so bad that as photos have surfaced showing Jeremy Corbyn celebrating the mass murder of Jewish athletes at Munich, people STILL deny any antisemitism.

In the pecking order of leftist identity politics, there is only one identity that is actually less hip than "white male" and that is "Jew".   It's about time more Jewish people started to realize that.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 22, 2018)

Votto said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Jim Fucking Hoft is a fraud, always has been.  I've exposed him on this board without even addressing his shit.

And the video CLEARLY depicts it as a parody.  That's apparently beyond your intellectual pay grade but we already knew that when we clicked a link that went to Hateway Pluderer.  Dumbass.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 23, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Jewish culture is not 'uniform', for one, and for two they have their own demographic of hard core bigots and racists, but those not familiar with the many sects will wet themselves, babble some shit about 'The Holocaust N Stuff', and hope to shut down any discussion of it. right wing Jews don't have that problem, and niether do many Jewish intellectuals and scholars. 

Here is a good general intro to these different mindsets, for the uninitiated. As for the stereotype of Jews being 'more intelligent n stuff', that's highly debatable, given their history; there is a difference between being educated and being intelligent, despite the noise to the contrary ... there is a lot of Stupid Jewish History' out there, which is why they got their asses kicked most of the time; they've had a hard time keeping their racism in check over the centuries; see all those 'Diasporas' and 'exiles', and why their Temples got burned down, etc., etc. etc. people who thought they could beat the Roman Empire with slingshots and rocks aren't really in the Top Ten on the intelligent peoples' list ... but anyway, here you go; enjoy ... it's an old link, maybe it still works? ...

Judaism, Culture and the Gentile World: A Conversation with Rabbi Mayer Schiller

Some highlights re 'voting Democrat':



> *Jewish Review: *Could you comment on the contradiction which Rabbi Kahane has drawn between the Israeli state and democracy, or between the philosophy of Judaism and majority rule?
> 
> *Rabbi Schiller: *Kahane has asked a very simple question. He asks: if we believe in absolute truth how can we believe in majority rule? He's also asked another question, and that is whether a society which has a vision for itself (and in this particular case a religious vision, but I think this also applies to ethnic and cultural visions as well) allow for what I call ?1789? or French revolutionary political rights? This is a very big problem and I don't think that Jews have (confronted) or answered it honestly. On the one hand, for the past three or four hundred years of world history we have been in the forefront of those movements that have championed majority rule, pluralism, and ?bill of rights? type, 1789 rights. Yet when we get to Eretz Yisrael and we have our own country we're all of a sudden saying ?No, we don't believe in simple majority rule. We believe that a nation has the right to preserve its own identity.? Now, would we extend that right to Englishmen, to Frenchmen, to Germans, to Americans? I think Kahane is asking great questions. His answer is (and I'm just quoting him here from memory) that there are no nationalisms except Jewish nationalism.? Now that might be an answer, and if you follow the really hard line traditionalist approach the answer would be that there really are no other nationalisms in God's sight. All other nationalisms are a sham. So, when we're Jews in Western Europe and America we try to be liberal, pluralist and tolerant in order to protect ourselves, but not because we think societies ought to be that way in order to be healthy societies. We think healthy societies are non‑pluralistic, but when you're living amongst those ?crazy goyim? who can kill you at every turn you advocate political rights and pluralism.



....



> *Jewish Review: *Yet you also argue that Jewish commitments on the left are an extension of a philosophy which places little or no value on the gentile, and are actually self serving commitments. How is this so?
> 
> *Rabbi Schiller: *Not always, just sometimes. Take, for example, Jewish involvement in the civil rights movements. Ask a Jew why he was in favor of civil rights and very often he'll come up with something like the following rationale: ?We could be next!? In fact recently there was a press report on Le Pen's movement in France which reported that French Jews are opposing Le Pen because they are afraid that after the Arabs they'll be next. Now this feeling is often subconscious and I'm not saying that there weren't also many Jews who were idealistic about their politics, but the question is did the Jew really feel that a white Protestant southerner should have an integrated society? Or did the Jew really feel that _for our own political agenda_ their ought to be an integrated society. Would the Jews have wanted integration with the blacks if the southern whites were Jewish Orthodox?
> 
> ...




Keep in mind the Rabbi is Hassidic; this is a post-WW II 'movement', it is now estimated to be over 10% of 'religious' Jews and many of those are racist and bigoted, some are more moderate, like this Rabbi, so one has to be careful and do some back-grounding on whatever is being said by someone who claims to be 'speaking for Jews'.  Many practicing Jews are very patriotic, some are indifferent to Americans and cold care less, they're here for the money period, but so are many non-Jewish Americans. I don't care for Hasisidics, they are little different than Nazis as far as I'm concerned personally, but if you want to feel 'all diverse n stuff' and think any criticism of Jewish racism and bigotry is 'anti-semitic' then feel free to remain an moron. I don't care. My great-grandparents didn't have any problems assimilating, and we support Israel, with treasure and blood when the time comes; with these hard core Hassids they're just as likely to join Hamas; some of them cheer the Muslim bombings in Europe,s like I said, there is no 'Jewish Community' they all belong to, they have the same issues with idiots every other demographic does, and no one is required to blindly support them all.

Another thing to be concerned about is the IDF is now drafting these crazies, and making them officers as well. They are atrocities just waiting to happen, and not the fake ones we get from the left and right wing press, either.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 23, 2018)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Why of course; we've all seen those pics of those Jewish hordes on the borders of Germany, making scary faces n stuff.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 23, 2018)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Why of course; we've all seen those pics of those Jewish hordes on the borders of Germany, making scary faces n stuff.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2018)

Please be aware-----the source---JEWISH REVIEW---cited by the islamo-Nazi dog  Picaro------is a kind of
joke----like the "ONION"     and his citations is so chock full of grass error-----that discussing his pile of shit is beyond my patience.     Note the idiocy   >>>



From islamo Nazi Pic
"" Keep in mind the Rabbi is Hassidic; this is a post-WW II 'movement', it is now estimated to be over 10% of 'religious' Jews and many of those are racist and bigoted, ""

in fact Pic quotes a person who is NOT a rabbi ---
sorta an AL SHARPTON level  "Christian minister"

the comment above is Pic's------very idiotic----IN FACT the Chassidic Movement dates back to  early to mid 1700s     and developed--first in Poland and Hungary in response to dogs like Picaro who were
making life so impossible for jews that they -----like the monastic jews of the time of Jesus in reponse to the filth or Rome------RETREATED INTO MYSTICISM.     The movement remains alive----but the idiot   Pic assertion that  10% of jews adhere----is a  VERY GROSS overestimate-----not even 2%. 
The hero of the Chassidic movement  (it is, like Catholicism ---ALMOST A PERSONALITY CULT) 
a person nick-named    BAAL SHEM TOV   (not his birth name which I have forgotten---but then  "jesus"------is not some Galilean name from   2 BC
either.    As to the assertion by the  catechism poisoned  Pic-----as to the characters of  "chassidim"------he has never been in the same room with a chassid.      Of course,   I have. -----
a very noble people.    Pic's   catechism whore
attribution of "bigotry"  ----is the projection of an
INQUISITION SLUT


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 23, 2018)

Picaro said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it. Look at the disgrace at the DNC.
> ...


Observant Jews never discuss Goyim as we are way too busy working and paying the bills.
True story.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2018)

independent----you are talking to a wall


Indeependent said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2018)

by the way------1933 is a HOLIDAY YEAR on the catholic calendar-------the year SAINT ADOLF 
came to power over the third HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE


----------



## Picaro (Aug 24, 2018)

lol Rosie knows little about any of it, she's just happy with being an Xian bashing bigot, and Independent just likes believing his Jewish roots make him 'Special'. He likes the stereotypes and wants to believe them to be true.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 24, 2018)

Picaro said:


> lol Rosie knows little about any of it, she's just happy with being an Xian bashing bigot, and Independent just likes believing his Jewish roots make him 'Special'. He likes the stereotypes and wants to believe them to be true.



Pic dear-----it is silly to claim to know what OTHER people ---know or believe or "feel".     In fact----if you
are in court and say  "He knew...."  or  "He believes..."
as testimony----your testimony would be stricken.    It is logical to explain why YOU believe or "know" something about someone else------but, simply, idiotic to claim that another person  "knows"  or "believes".  
Magda Goebbels was an ARDENT catholic lady----and left writings----specifically to her eldest son----testifying to the "greatness"  of adolf hitler -----and why the son should DEVOTE his life to him   (the lad
was a soldier in the army of saint adolf)   One of those letters was written on the same day that she shoved cyanide down the throats of her toddler children.    See?   evidence


----------

